
College students are increasingly finding ‘sugar daddies’ preferable to loans - molteanu
https://www.rt.com/op-ed/469443-college-sugar-babies-debt-prostitution/
======
cpitman
Without further evidence, this article seems patently false. It essentially
claims that over 1 in 10 American college students are looking for sugars
daddies on a single website.

What seems far more likely is that, like every "matchmaking" website, there is
a majority of accounts that are made up. They are obviously motivated to tout
the number of young college kids in their marketing to attract the money, ie
sugar daddies, to their website.

~~~
anovikov
Is that really the case that majority of accounts on matchmaking websites are
made up? Why?

Here in Europe, definitely not the case. Sometimes there are blatant,
obviously spam accounts that send links to porn and scam sites, i don't mean
these. But other than that, i have yet to see an obviously fake profile being
in Czech Republic or Belarus (here in Cyprus they are sort of a thing, but in
a different way - people who don't really live here but looking for a man to
pull them out of the sh*thole countries they live in, like Ukraine or Moldova,
but they are still real people - i know coz i dated many of them). Why would
that be any different in the U.S.? Are women for some reasons reluctant to
join?

~~~
dkersten
> I s that really the case that majority of accounts on matchmaking websites
> are made up? Why?

There are plenty of stories like this one: [https://www.aarp.org/money/scams-
fraud/info-2019/match-group...](https://www.aarp.org/money/scams-
fraud/info-2019/match-group-dating-scam.html)

> Are women for some reasons reluctant to join?

Anecdotally, I would say yes because most women have a lot more prospects than
most men do and are already receiving way more attention from men than they
want, so they simply have little need for it in comparison to men. Or at
least, when they do go in matchmaking sites they receive many many requests so
are “taken” very quickly while most men do not get any, so women cycle through
the service much faster than men do.

~~~
anovikov
Makes me feel so happy about living in Europe. Here's where old 'In Soviet
Russia' joke works, for real.

But why does it work that way? Men are more interested in relationship than
women? Isn't it supposed to naturally be other way around?

~~~
dkersten
Women have more prospects than men. The average woman has a lot more men going
after them than the men do, so they can be picky. Just go to a pub or
nightclub and you will see that most women get hit on by many men.

I didn’t check these particularly hard for quality, but quick google search:

from [https://www.elitedaily.com/social-news/men-women-tinder-
expe...](https://www.elitedaily.com/social-news/men-women-tinder-
experiment/1310866)

> After one day, Brian accrued 269 matches and had a mere 28 messages in his
> inbox; whereas, Briana had 701 matches and 378 messages waiting for her
> reply.

Also:

[https://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/love-sex/women-
men-...](https://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/love-sex/women-men-dating-
websites-picky-australia-study-a8418886.html)

[https://www.reddit.com/r/OkCupid/comments/3j4r6d/why_do_you_...](https://www.reddit.com/r/OkCupid/comments/3j4r6d/why_do_you_think_there_are_more_men_than_women_on/)

For what it’s worth, I live in Western Europe and my experience is similar to
that of America.

------
anovikov
I read before that student debt is not dischargeable, but can anyone explain
me please, why? I mean, what makes it so different from any other kind of
debt?

~~~
mdorazio
The normally given reason is that the asset being paid for (education) can’t
be taken back by the loan provider. If you get a mortgage and can’t repay it,
the bank repossesses your house. If you get a college education and can’t pay
your student loan, the bank can’t take back your degree or what you learned.

This is, of course, not any kind of valid basis for the current status quo and
in a sane setup lenders would either have to be much pickier about who they
lend to or require tangible collateral.

~~~
anovikov
But what if you can't repay your credit card debt for example? There's also no
collateral.

~~~
Ambele
Credit card interest rates typically range from 20 to 25%. Students have a
thin credit file and wouldn't qualify for lower rates.

Student loan interest rates range from 6.6% to 7.6%.

If a percentage of student loans were allowed to default, then student loan
rates would have to increase much more for the lenders to break even.
Hopefully the Fed would consider bailing out the students like they did with
the big banks but I wouldn't bet on it.

